# The Bloody Handed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The third of Black Library's novella series has been confirmed. _The Bloody Handed_, written and signed by Gav Thorpe, and with an exclusive story and set of artwork around the High Elves and Dark Elves. Only 1000 copies will be available at £30 each.

Can't wait for this. The cover looks frelling awesome :grin:.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

A lacking of sufficient funds, a wanting - A needing to purchase and dually stroke _Firedrake_ and _The First Heretic_ early, alongside varying Manga and Blood Angel needs prevent me from buying this beautiful... thingy... of Asur and Druchii deliciousness...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> A lacking of sufficient funds, a wanting - A needing to purchase and dually stroke _Firedrake_ and _The First Heretic_ early, alongside varying Manga and Blood Angel needs prevent me from buying this beautiful... thingy... of Asur and Druchii deliciousness...


Ah shame. Well it doesn't come out until December so maybe you can get it as a christmas gift.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

i assume this is only war hammer fantasy?


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

correct assumption, otherwise it would have said eldar/dark eldar...I assume :so_happy:

Looks nice, I'm not really into fantasy but this could be a fine addition for my bookshelves.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

curse you LOTN! you beat me too it once again!

damn my US location!

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just spoke to Gav Thorpe on the bolthole and he has confirmed what the unique story of _The Bloody Handed_ is about.



Gav Thorpe said:


> The story is set in Athel Toralien while Malekith is in the north. It details Hellebron's early steps to power and glory (and lots of bloody sacrifices!).
> 
> Gav


It sounds bloody excellent. Ill have it pre-ordered the second its available.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Just spoke to Gav Thorpe on the bolthole and he has confirmed what the unique story of _The Bloody Handed_ is about.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds bloody excellent. Ill have it pre-ordered the second its available.


To summarise: I've just poured a modicum of my soul into the Nemesis thread, so my intellect is severely lacking, as of now, so I'll keep this simple: Oh my fucking Vaul! Hellebron is _by far_ my favorite character, and the Dark Elf Armybook, in concurence with Gav Thorpe's _Shadow King_ really bring about plenty of mystecism about the Queen-bitch of Khaine :grin:

Oh... And pale Elven girls dancing around in metal lingerie with big, barbed daggers, cutting apart other Elves in an Orgy/Ritual of heightened sexual bloodlust, is fucking hot!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Bobss, you just sold me on the series. Lol


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> To summarise: I've just poured a modicum of my soul into the Nemesis thread, so my intellect is severely lacking, as of now, so I'll keep this simple: Oh my fucking Vaul! Hellebron is _by far_ my favorite character, and the Dark Elf Armybook, in concurence with Gav Thorpe's _Shadow King_ really bring about plenty of mystecism about the Queen-bitch of Khaine :grin:
> 
> Oh... And pale Elven girls dancing around in metal lingerie with big, barbed daggers, cutting apart other Elves in an Orgy/Ritual of heightened sexual bloodlust, is fucking hot!


I see. Ill keep it simple as well. Yeah!, Hellebron is awesome.

And perhaps. But remember.. this is Hellebron, (See attachment), so yeah. The hot part, perhaps not.



gen.ahab said:


> Bobss, you just sold me on the series. Lol


That easy huh?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

uke: ugh. I think my penis just flew south for the winter. Fuck, that ain't right.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> uke: ugh. I think my penis just flew south for the winter. Fuck, that ain't right.


Hahaha. No it ain't. Thats Hellebron's aged form but when she bathes in the Cauldron of Blood she reverts to her youthful, beautiful state. However she bathes in an inferior cauldron thus her time in youth keeps getting shorter, while Morathi's gets longer and longer.

Her armor is awesome though, not because its revealing, but its style is just cool.

Also its been a good few weeks for you hasn't it Bobss. First a Sigvald novel is confirmed then a unique story about Hellebron. Got any other 40k/fantasy wishes?, they just might come true.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hahaha. No it ain't. Thats Hellebron's aged form but when she bathes in the Cauldron of Blood she reverts to her youthful, beautiful state. However she bathes in an inferior cauldron thus her time in youth keeps getting shorter, while Morathi's gets longer and longer.
> 
> Her armor is awesome though, not because its revealing, but its style is just cool.
> 
> Also its been a good few weeks for you hasn't it Bobss. First a Sigvald novel is confirmed then a unique story about Hellebron. Got any other 40k/fantasy wishes?, they just might come true.


Valkia the Bloody. If -Hopefully Werner- writes about her, then harmony shall be restored to the Black Library world.

And... Nope... Still hot :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Valkia the Bloody. If -Hopefully Werner- writes about her, then harmony shall be restored to the Black Library world.
> 
> And... Nope... Still hot :laugh:


Perhaps he will, one day. Personally my hopes are for a Lokhir Fellhart novel, a SMB novel about the Astral Knights and the World Engine, and a Dark Eldar series by Anthony Reynolds.

....Interesting. So I take it you will do anything to get _The Bloody Handed_ now?.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Perhaps he will, one day. Personally my hopes are for a Lokhir Fellhart novel, a SMB novel about the Astral Knights and the World Engine, and a Dark Eldar series by Anthony Reynolds.
> 
> ....Interesting. So I take it you will do anything to get _The Bloody Handed_ now?.


Yes, except moderate-prostitution, I will. I may even postpone my order for _The First Heretic _and _Firedrake_ *He announces, to sheer disbelief* in order to lay by clammy, shaken hands upon that less-than stunning cover. 

Such said, I do need to fund an impending Blood Angels force to fumble with at my local store _and_ several Cosplays to prepare for, so money will be tight. I don't even have either _Eisenhorn_ nor _Ravenor_ yet, either :grin:

I could see Lokhir making an appearence in the Warhammer Heroes saga, simply because his story spans several races and is close to the ''current'' year that is 2252; From the Malus Darkblade Cycle, I wouldn't mind Mike Lee upon this, but again, he will be busy with_ Nagash The Immortal_.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Yes, except moderate-prostitution, I will. I may even postpone my order for _The First Heretic _and _Firedrake_ *He announces, to sheer disbelief* in order to lay by clammy, shaken hands upon that less-than stunning cover.
> 
> Such said, I do need to fund an impending Blood Angels force to fumble with at my local store _and_ several Cosplays to prepare for, so money will be tight. I don't even have either _Eisenhorn_ nor _Ravenor_ yet, either :grin:
> 
> I could see Lokhir making an appearence in the Warhammer Heroes saga, simply because his story spans several races and is close to the ''current'' year that is 2252; From the Malus Darkblade Cycle, I wouldn't mind Mike Lee upon this, but again, he will be busy with_ Nagash The Immortal_.


Haha well alrighty then. Though I think its an awesome cover, probably the best of the three novellas so far.

Im holding off on building my force for a little bit. Once I have the money im starting a Skaven army, and im putting about £250 away for when the Dark Eldar come out so I can buy every single model they release for them.

A Fellhart novel would be sweet, so far the Warhammer Heroes has not been of interest to me, barring _Wulfrik the Wanderer_ which does interest me greatly, but alas the other two, _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_, just don't do it for me.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Just out of interest, from someone who doesn't particularly follow BL and their escapades, why is this book worth £30? It is A5 and 128 pages with some pretty pictures, right?

I am not necessarily saying it isn't good, but just wondering what makes it worth 5-6 times your average paperback? Oh and limited numbers, clever marketing thingamee that it might be, doesn't sell it to me personally.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well the limited numbers of only a thousand copies is one thing. Each copy is hand-signed by the author, in this case Gav Thorpe. It contains unique artwork that won't be displayed anywhere else, and a unique story written just for the book that also won't be available anywhere else.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks very intresting i will be looking forwath to it.
on an other note the novels i want to be writen most are new Malus Darkblade books.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well the limited numbers of only a thousand copies is one thing. Each copy is hand-signed by the author, in this case Gav Thorpe. It contains unique artwork that won't be displayed anywhere else, and a unique story written just for the book that also won't be available anywhere else.


Ah so more of a collector's item that has a story rather than a story that is a collector's item then. As I said, I wasn't slagging it, just wasn't seeing the appeal.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

For £30 it better twiddle my diddle and scratch my back (not at the same time, that would be weird). IOW, it is a bit steep for a book signed by a less than super writer.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know hasn't Ben Counter done one of these style books and he's no where near as good as Gav Thorpe?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_The Bloody Handed_ is now available for pre-order, and it has an extra special goodie included. For £40 not only do you get the unique story of Hellebron's rise to power and the origin of her feud with Morathi, and the unique artwork to boot, a prose special edition copy of _Aenarion_ will be included with every book.

Pre-ordered my copy a few minutes ago, for Khaine!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it worth getting if im not a warhammer player or reader? I only do 40k


----------

